# Kauft ihr euch Romane zu Spiele? (Videogameroman)



## Freakless08 (18. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt schon sehr viele Bücher/Romane zu Spiele.
Sei es

* WarCraft
* Rage
* Gears of War
* Diablo
* Deus Ex
* Mass Effect
* Killzone
* Dead Space
* Homefront
* StarCraft
* Assasin`s Creed
* Crysis
* Dragon Age

Was meint Ihr dazu? Interessieren euch solche Buchreihen oder lest ihr lieber was anderes?

//Edit : Es sind NICHT Spiele-Komplettlösungen gemeint


----------



## derP4computer (18. Oktober 2011)

[x] Interresiert micht nicht (Lese lieber andere Bücher)

Aktuell Bruno Jonas Gebrauchsanweisung für Bayern Amazon


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Oktober 2011)

[x] _Interresiert micht nicht (Lese lieber andere Bücher)_ 

Ich bleib da lieber bei Stephen King, Dan Brown oder Anonymus (z.b.das buch ohne staben)


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja, lese ich sehr gerne. Oft lassen die Entwickler storytechnisch eine ganze Menge Potenzial liegen, da sind die Bücher perfekt.


----------



## NCphalon (18. Oktober 2011)

Hab die Romane zu SpellForce gelesen (Shaikan-Zyklus) und so schlecht wars eigentlich net, in Schottland hab ich mir noch einen zu Assassins Creed geholt aber irgendwie komm ich in englischen Büchern net so voran^^


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab hier 7 Bücher zu Starcraft die meiner meinung sehr gut sind, außerdem die The Witcher Bücher (noch nicht gelesen) weiß aber net ob das zählt denn die Bücher gab es ja vor dem Spiel.

Starcraft Ghost: Nova
Starcraft Ghost: Spectres
Ich, Mengsk
Die Dunkle Templer Trilogie 1-3
Heavens Devils
Heavens Devils: Devils Due

Der letzte Wunsch
Schwert der Vorsehung
Das Erbe der Elfen


----------



## OctoCore (19. Oktober 2011)

Nö. 
In der Regel auch nicht für Film- oder TV-Reihen.
Die Autoren sind meist alles andere als begnadete Schriftsteller.

Zur Qualität der "Witcher"-Bücher kann ich mich nicht äußern - aber da war es doch umgekehrt oder?
Die Geralt-Romane waren vorher da - also sind die Games "Spiele nach Romanen".


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

hab nur ein buch und bis heute noch nicht zu ende gelesen und zwar METRO 2033


----------



## OctoCore (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann streng dich mal an, der Trend geht zum Zweitbuch.  Und Metro 2034 gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Oktober 2011)

Commander schrieb:
			
		

> hab nur ein buch und bis heute noch nicht zu ende gelesen und zwar METRO 2033



Zählt aber nicht, das es ein Spiel zum Buch war :p


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

Ui, da hab ich einiges im Schrank stehen.

- Warhammer 40K (Verschiedene Reihen)
- Crysis
- Tom Clancys Ghost Recon
- Deus Es Human Revolution -Der Icarus Effekt-
- Resident Evil 
- STALKER
- Metro 2033, 2034
- Assassins Creed


----------



## Alaine (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch einige!
Hauptsächlich von Blizzard Games sprich,
Warcraft
Diablo
Starcraft
und ein paar Resident Evil bänder.

Aber lese auch sehr gerne andere Bücher z.B atm Song of ice and fire(Buch 3) oder Skullduggery Plesant.


----------



## Betschi (19. Oktober 2011)

Wo sind die Bände zu The Witcher? Ich habe alle 7 Bände. The Witcher wurde ja anhand diesen Büchern "gemacht"


----------



## iP Man (19. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Dann streng dich mal an, der Trend geht zum Zweitbuch.  Und Metro 2034 gibt es auch noch.


 

kann nicht mehr  als 20 seiten lesen weil ich das game durch gezockt habe und die story schon kenne 
 aber hat sich trotzdem gelohnt weil das buch seit 2 wochen unter mein monitor ist als unterlage oder so


----------



## mds51 (19. Oktober 2011)

Kaufe ich wenn es mich interessiert

[x] Mass Effect (alle Bücher)
[x] Diablo (alle Bücher beider "Serien")
[x] Dragon Age (alle Bücher)

[x] Metro 2033 / Metro 2034 [wobei da ja das Buch vor dem Spiel da war  ]


----------



## riotmilch (19. Oktober 2011)

[x] Würde ich gerne, aber hab leider keine Zeit 

Würde mir zB gerne die SWTOR Bücher holen, aber ich habe einfach keine Zeit zum Lesen =/
Man will ja auch zocken


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Oktober 2011)

[x]_Immer her damit (Kaufe kreuz und Quer)

_Ich hab mal ein paar Bücher dazu gekauft, allerdings hab ich die Bücher "vor den Videospielen" lieber gelesen (Metro 2033, Geralt-Saga)!


----------



## MrReal1ty (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie sind denn die Bücher zu The Witcher? Die würden mich vllt. interessieren - empfehlenswert?


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Oktober 2011)

Also Der letzte Wunsch hatte ich mal angefangen zu lesen das Buch ist gut, ist auch sehr lustig wie ich finde. Hab es aber noch nicht zu Ende gelesen also meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Oktober 2011)

MrReal1ty schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Bücher zu The Witcher? Die würden mich vllt. interessieren - empfehlenswert?


 
Die 7 Bücher habe ich geradezu verschlungen!
Und gratis dazu gibts ein paar Lacher während der Spiele!


----------



## Freeak (20. Oktober 2011)

[X]Kaufe ich häufig (2-3 Spielreihen)

Habe bereits Assassins Creed und auch alle Stalker-Bände, (Metro 2033 auch). Ich finde das es eine Schöne Sache ist, da man gerade von der Story her, kleine Anekdoten, in einem Buch auch sehr gut Beschreiben kann, oder kleine Details aus den Games wiedererkennt. Ich finde es aber schade das hier scheinbar nur wenige Game-Literatur Lesen/befürworten.

Alleine die vielen Stellen welche ich nur in den ersten 3 Stalker Bänden (Sehr zu Empfehlen) wiedergefunden habe, ließen mich doch schon sehr Schmunzeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

Was sind Bücher?
Bücher zum Film könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, obwohl das ja schon für manche Enttäuschung sorgt. Nur wegen einem Game käme ich niemals auf die Idee mir so eine Papierhalde zu kaufen / leihen.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Oktober 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber schade das hier scheinbar nur wenige Game-Literatur Lesen/befürworten.
> Alleine die vielen Stellen welche ich nur in den ersten 3 Stalker Bänden (Sehr zu Empfehlen) wiedergefunden habe, ließen mich doch schon sehr Schmunzeln.


 
Das Leben ist kurz. Wenn man schon gerne liest, muss man seine Zeit aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt mit schlechten Romanen vergeuden, die auf der Welle beliebter Spiele mitschwimmen.
"Picknick am Wegesrand" ist ein gutes Buch - aber zum Glück gab es das schon Jahrzehnte vor den Stalker-Games.

@Doktor (wo steckt denn dein Avatar schon wieder?) Manches gibt es auch als eBook, wenn du keine Papierhalden magst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

> Manches gibt es auch als eBook, wenn du keine Papierhalden magst.


Nene lass mal stecken, das gibt so komische Flecken mit den angeleckten Fingern beim umblättern. ( Das Ding ist in Rente, ich mußte sparen )


----------



## Freeak (20. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kurz. Wenn man schon gerne liest, muss man seine Zeit aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt mit schlechten Romanen vergeuden....


 

DAS lässt vermuten das du die Romane noch gar nicht selber gelesen hast....  schäm dich.

Ist wie bei nem Film, man kann erst wirklich Kritik ausüben wenn man ihn gesehen hat. Verurteile also nicht zu Vorschnell. die Bücher sind wirklich echt gut.(Sonst gäbe es in der Ukraine/Russland nicht schon weit über 30 Bände.)


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kurz. Wenn man schon gerne liest, muss man seine Zeit aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt mit schlechten Romanen vergeuden, die auf der Welle beliebter Spiele mitschwimmen.
> "Picknick am Wegesrand" ist ein gutes Buch - aber zum Glück gab es das schon Jahrzehnte vor den Stalker-Games.
> 
> @Doktor (wo steckt denn dein Avatar schon wieder?) Manches gibt es auch als eBook, wenn du keine Papierhalden magst.



Es gibt aber auch gute Bücher zu Games die Autoren die die geschrieben haben waren auch vorher Autoren also ist das Mumpitz was du erzählst.


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Oktober 2011)

[X]  Interessiert mich nicht


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. Oktober 2011)

Vlt. Möchte ich mir die Starcraft Bücher mal kaufen.


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich lese eh sehr viel, da waren die bislang veröffentlichten Bücher zu SWTOR eine kleine Nascherei für zwischendurch und durchaus lecker.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2011)

Bisher las ich lediglich Metro 2033 und die Vorlage zu Stalker, Piknick am Wegesrand - was allerdings auch daran liegt, dass es diese zuerst gab und danach das Spiel. Bücher, die nach Spielen auf den Markt kamen, würde ich nicht kaufen - diese sind meist von bescheidener Qualität.


----------



## Robonator (6. November 2011)

Hab mir beide Metro Bücher reingezogen. Sind echt gut, wenn auch an manchen Stellen ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

Ich lese lieber andere Bücher, obwohl mich damals die Discworld Adventures zu den entsprechenden Büchern gebracht haben.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. November 2011)

[X] Schonmal gekauft (wenige 1-3 Bücher; -  Bücher z. Mass Effect und Deus Ex interessieren mich durchaus,


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. November 2011)

Zwar keine Videospielserie, aber Pen&Paper: Shadow Run 

Und ganz klar noch Bücher aus der Metroreihe


----------



## seasons8 (6. November 2011)

Das Einzigste Buch dass ich mir jemals gekauft habe zu einem Game war "Dead Space Märtyrer".
Fand ich eigentlich nicht schlecht , weiß man etwas mehr über die Vorgeschichte wo der Marker herkam usw.


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

hab leider nur wenige.... 1 Metro 2033 ist geil^^

will mir aber Resident Evil auch noch holen^^ dazu noch S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Tschernobyl


----------



## Naicheben (18. November 2011)

Ich besitze die Assassins Creed Reihe und die Zelda Mangas


----------



## MasterFreak (18. November 2011)

Hab schonmal gekauft... Metro 2033 und Crysis und Ghost Recon AW ^^


----------



## froschline (18. November 2011)

*Halo Die Schlacht um Reach* Band 1  Sehr zu Empfehlen  danach musste ich mir die X-Box kaufen um dieses Spiel zu zocken


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab mir beide Metro Bücher reingezogen. Sind echt gut, wenn auch an manchen Stellen ziemlich langweilig.


 
Die Metro Bücher sind nicht das Buch zum Spiel sondern andersherum! Es gab erst das Buch und dann das Spiel...


----------



## non_believer (29. November 2011)

[x] Sammle Bände mehrerer Spielreihen

Assassin's Creed
Dead Space
Warhammer 40K
Warhammer Mark of Chaos
StarCraft 1 + 2
SpellForce
Metro 2033/2034
Dragon Age

@ iP Man: Lies Metro 2033 zu Ende und danach gleich 2034! Es ist ein geiles Buch und es lohnt sich!!! Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!!!


----------



## Memphys (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die Bücher von Adrzej Sapkowski 8The witcher) gelesen und was zu Warcraft (ziemlich schlecht). Hab einfach mal "[X] Selten" genommen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Dezember 2011)

Hat hier schonmal jemand das "Deus Ex: Der Icarus Effekt" Buch gelesen?
Wenn ja, ist es empfehlneswert?


----------

